# Enneagram Types and Redemptive Gifts



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

_Warning: While part of this is based on a passage from the Bible, I do hope it is OK to discuss this in a general forum like this as I'd be curious as to how others see this and if anyone else has run across this before.
_
This is similar to the Enneagram and Chakras thread but with a substitute for the Chakras using something from Christian typing in a sense taking a passage from Romans.

Here are a few links that may help elaborate a bit more on the gifts:

THE SEVEN REDEMPTIVE GIFTS GIVEN BY FATHER GOD
Free To Be Ministries
Plumbline Ministries - Redemptive Gifts Grid With Principles
Redemptive Gifts 1(Primary Redemptive Gifts): Teaching Arthur Burk Condensed Kings Priests and Intercessors

For those wanting a condensed version, here are some highlights of each gift along with an alternate name for each along with a summary line in quotes to sum up each gift:

Prophet / Unyielding Conviction and Design - This is the person with a strong sense of right and wrong and doesn't give up their principles easily. In theory this is the person that is given various visions from God to spread to the world about what is to pass. "I am only worthy and loved when solving my own problems and fixing things or people."

Servant / Sacrificial Service and Authority - This is the person that helps others. The person that makes sure everything is covered and just right. The issue here is this person doesn't like to be in charge yet would handle it well as they generally lead by example in getting things done. "I am only worthy and loved when serving success under others."

Teacher / Knowledgable Wisdom and Responsbility - This is the master of information in a sense. The one who knows so much yet may not do well in dispensing it to others. The responsibility here is how to use that knowledge properly rather than try to use it as a weapon. "Knowledge is power and I am only worthy and loved when I am right and have complete and accurate information."

Exhorter / Inspirational Empowerment and Attraction - This is the cheerleader type in a sense. This person helps others to get back on their horse or back in the game in a sense. There is an attraction here as this person can generally help others feel good pretty easily and can be quite the people person in a sense. "I am only worthy and loved when other people want and need to be in relationship with me."

Giver / Compelling Generosity and Stewardship - This is the person that things just come to them. They know how to allocate resources and give in a way that gets others to follow suit. The key here is that there is some power in this person as they know where to put the money so there is a slight difference from Servant in that sense. "I am only worthy and loved when providing resources for others and needed by my family."

Ruler / Dominion Leadership and Freedom - These would be the empire builders. They know how to put things together to build great systems and give freedom to people to do what they do best. "I am only worthy and loved when over others and have power as an institutional authority."

Mercy / Merciful Compassion and Fulfillment - This is the gift of showing mercy to someone else, generally with compassion of some form. "I am only worthy and loved when earning favor through self-sacrifice."

Hopefully that is enough to get some discussion going or so I hope.


----------



## iseeincolor (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,
I was thrilled to come across this discussion on here. I've in recent months been learning about the redemptive gifts. My primary one is exhorter. I suppose naturally it would seem that would lead me to being a 2 on the enneagram, but i'm actually a 4w5. I can see how the 5 contributes to the exhorter gifting in that it values wisdom. i see the 4 come out in the descriptions of exhorters finding new patterns and 'jewels' in reading scripture and in relationship with God. I can also see a correlation in that 4's value finding onself, and thus when healthy, helping others find themselves (exhorting). my second highest behind exhorter is teacher, which i'm gonna guess goes quite often with a 5 enneagram.

Of the people in my life that I know, I'll list their redemtive gift and enneagram. I'd love to hear your thoughts on this!

sister who is 2w3, enfp and is mercy
best friend who is 5w6, intp, and is teacher/prophet
friend who is 1w2 and prophet
mother who is 8w7 and is prophet
friend who is 9w1 and is mercy
friend who is 5 and is ruler

i'm gonna guess correlations just the heck of it, though it's been awhile since i've read enneagram stuff. i would think reading the enneagram: a christian perspective by richard rohr would really help. 

1: prophet, ruler
2: servant, mercy
3:ruler
4:exhorter, teacher
5:teacher, prophet
6:exhorter, giver
7: giver, exhorter
8:ruler, prophet
9: servant, mercy


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Just to describe myself here....*

My primary gift is Teacher which I can honestly see in myself quite easily as I enjoy knowing stuff and passing this onto others. In terms of the Enneagram, my type is a 1w2 which may seem odd but I think it can make sense if I'm always trying to better myself and view knowledge as a key tool to get there. My secondary gift is Mercy which at times I see more and more as I build relationships and see my impact on others.

A few years ago I'd probably claim to be an immature Teacher as I'd use knowledge like a weapon which in some cases can be used to hurt people by asking obscenely hard questions or withhold the answer that may help someone with their problem. I have come a long way though at times I can also see still a long way to go if I want to be honest about the path I see before myself.


----------



## Singing Silence (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy to find this here. I'm a 4w5, INFP and a Mercy (with a good amount of Teacher thrown in). 
My husband's a 1, ESTJ and a Ruler. 
My mom's a 6, ISFJ, and a Giver. 
Sister's a 7, ENFP and an Exhorter.
I actually find the Redemptive Gifts the most apt descriptions of personality I've come across.


----------



## AaronOdencrans (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey I'm the guy that posted the notes to the teaching on the New Breed site. Arthur has lots of other teachings on 7 but I don't think he wants me posting his notes online because they cost a lot. Leviathan is the newest teaching and I deal with that spirit on a nightly basis in my dreams. I'm a Primary Prophet with a lot of Teacher and Exhorter.


----------

